# Has anyone found 17" steel winter wheels for diesels yet



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

Still looking for wheels for 17" snow tires.Already bought the tires off craigslist.Dont really want to spend the money for aluminum aftermarket.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

No one?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just buy 16 inches from my dealership.

215x60x16

I think it's verano rim!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

I used the OEM wheels for the winter tires and purchased Andros N2 alloys from Tirerack for the rest of the year.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I had to use 16" wheels, they seemed an ok size


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

There is no such thing. The base wheel for the Sonic is a 15" steel rim and the base wheel for the Cruze is a 16" steel rim. GM doesn't make a 17" steel rim for your car, and no one else would bother either since only the Cruze and Sonic have the 5 x 105 bolt pattern.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Diesel I'm pretty sure is a 5x115 bolt pattern


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Diesel I'm pretty sure is a 5x115 bolt pattern


Whoops, missed the Diesel part. The rest may still apply.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

How much are you really going to save? I bought black 17" Al wheels for my Eco. They were about $100/ea. I've run them for 2 of the last 3 winters without issue.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> How much are you really going to save? I bought black 17" Al wheels for my Eco. They were about $100/ea. I've run them for 2 of the last 3 winters without issue.


not applicable


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

boraz said:


> not applicable


Huh? Why not? $400 vs $240+, +hubcaps. Not a huge difference in my book. Discount tire has a bunch of different 17" Al wheels for less than $120, but you'll need to also buy lug nuts. Discount and Tirerack are offering $100 off of $400+ purchases, although I'm not sure if it is applicable to wheels.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Huh? Why not? $400 vs $240+, +hubcaps. Not a huge difference in my book. Discount tire has a bunch of different 17" Al wheels for less than $120, but you'll need to also buy lug nuts. Discount and Tirerack are offering $100 off of $400+ purchases, although I'm not sure if it is applicable to wheels.


eco wheels dont fit on diesel cruze


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

boraz said:


> eco wheels dont fit on diesel cruze


But, Discount did list wheels for the same price for the Diesel.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Garandman said:


> I used the OEM wheels for the winter tires and purchased Andros N2 alloys from Tirerack for the rest of the year.


These are in and look nice. I'm about to have the summer tires mounted, but haven't figured out what to do about TPMS. 

Can I skip it altogether? On my Subaru Outback, the TPMS warning is an unobtrusive yellow light easily covered with a small square of electrical tape.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Garandman said:


> These are in and look nice. I'm about to have the summer tires mounted, but haven't figured out what to do about TPMS.
> 
> Can I skip it altogether? On my Subaru Outback, the TPMS warning is an unobtrusive yellow light easily covered with a small square of electrical tape.


I bought a set of TPMS sensors off of eBay for about $125. It was worth it to me, but I've also driven the car with none of the sensors programed without issue.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I bought a set of TPMS sensors off of eBay for about $125. It was worth it to me, but I've also driven the car with none of the sensors programed without issue.


$125? Wow. I would of guessed $10/piece at the most....Or should I say that's the most I'm willing to pay


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Bought whatever Tirerack sels, we'll be putting them on in the next week or so and see how it goes.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are the Andros rims mounted up. The yare 18" but available as 17" as well. It snowed this morning so the car is pretty crusty.









Larger.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

im interested in this


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

The bolt pattern is 5 x 115 and are used on mid sized gm cars impala,monte carlo,etc etc any used car parts place should have them.I don't know about 17" but 16" for sure and they are absolutely a necessity if you live where there's snow s the crap they use on the road WILL ruin the aluminum wheels( around the bead where u can't see it until it's too late.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

If you're going to have a second set of wheels for winter, why get 17" steels? 

I know GM makes a 16" set (someone had a thread with a part # on here about it several months back) that will fit and clear the diesel calipers. Depending on the set of winter tires you get, it can often be $100 less for a set of four 16" tires than 17" tires.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

First tire I looked at on Tirerack, difference was $6 each.

On our WRX we go -1 for Winter because the 45 series have been punched out in potholes. We've had 55 aspect ratio tires on an OBW for years, no problems. Having two sets of interchangeable rims seemed worthwhile.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> If you're going to have a second set of wheels for winter, why get 17" steels?
> 
> I know GM makes a 16" set (someone had a thread with a part # on here about it several months back) that will fit and clear the diesel calipers. Depending on the set of winter tires you get, it can often be $100 less for a set of four 16" tires than 17" tires.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...em-steel-winter-wheels-diesel-snow-tires.html


----------

